# Building a plywood box



## Justin860 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm building a plywood box and need to know what is the best way to hold the walls, top, and bottom together. I have some thin short nails and some liquid nail but i dont have a calk gun : (


----------



## Mike Swearingen (Mar 15, 2005)

How large is this box and what is it going to be used for?
Nails and screws driven into the edge of plywood, even with Liquid Nails added, are not going to hold well.
You really need an interior frame to hold it together better.
Mike


----------



## AtlanticWBConst. (May 12, 2006)

Mike is right, I had the same answer in my mind when I read this question yesterday....but did not quite figure out how to phrase it...

(The plywood attached to itself will not hold)


----------



## Justin860 (Mar 3, 2007)

Yeah I know that the plywood wont hold itself together, I actually purchased some wood to nail to the edges of the plywood together but thats not working. Basicly I need to find something that will hold it together using nails.


----------

